# so what the heck do they teach you



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

in those ratings classes

you know, when you deactivated or need to be reactivated,and you gotta pay 50 bucks for a class

uber involves picking up a pax and taking them from A to B, not rocket science

just wondering what they teach in those classes to get "good ratings"

they really need a class to teach the pax that 4 stars or less means fired


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Project professional image. Don't wear your pajamas to work. 

One third of the class was strictly on navigation of San Francisco since this is the biggest reason ratings are dinged. 

Never put a pet dog in the trunk, ever. 

Want more ...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Project professional image. Don't wear your pajamas to work.
> 
> One third of the class was strictly on navigation of San Francisco since this is the biggest reason ratings are dinged.
> 
> ...


i dont open doors, so most pax only see my shirt at best
i probably could Uber in my boxers and pax wouldnt know (unless they hop in front seat of course- i uber mostly at night)

whats the big deal about navigation? they expect you to know the whole city in your head? 
knowing streets is one thing
but know where the hundred blocks on each street is something only cops know
whats wrong with simply using the nav to get the pax there?
heck today i took someone HOME and she didnt even know how to get there
i had to use the nav

whats this about a dog?

sure i want more


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Say please Bart. pretty please.

One more for free. 

You are not in the transportation business, you are in the customer service business


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> S
> 
> You are not in the transportation business, you are in the customer service business


all we are doing is taking someone from point A to point B
not much the driver can do during the trip since they should be focused on the road
if the pax is not the talkative type then all that goes on is the driver driving, and the pax sitting. then at end of trip they just get out

but back to the first tip, a pax would ding me if I wore sweatpants? why? i got the pax to their destination in them....

and I guess none of this customer service stuff applies to cab drivers?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No point telling you the lessons if you have no intention of learning.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No point telling you the lessons if you have no intention of learning.


i dont really want to learn per say, but I do want to know
but it does seem the class is geared toward the assumption that the driver is in the wrong (the reason for low ratings)
im skeptical to the point that regardless of what you do as a driver, it doesnt have 100% bearing on what the pax will rate,especially if most think 4 was a goood ride, but just wasnt over the top (free water, gum,ice cream or even cash tip TO the pax to make them rate the driver a 5)

pax will rate you low due to reasons you cant control: race, gender, whether you look good or not, etc

but again, just curious as to what they teach to be able to get you near 5 star ratings

please enlighten more


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't seen the word please yet.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I haven't seen the word please yet.


huh?

read the last line of my last reply


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I almost want to go to one of those clasess just to have a discussion with the "instructor", during the class of course.
Nah, nevermind.....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And so for my friend Bart McCoy, just because he said please, I'll share this one.

First, the instructor made it clear that there's *nothing* you can do if you have a bad passenger. They focused entirely on things you could do that could improve your ratings.

We had a regular driver do the warm-ups until the instructor arrived. She said that this tip alone improved her driver ratings.

*Tag lines* to help pax remember a good last impression of you when they do the ratings several days later:

Smile.

- "You were my best customer today"

- "I hope I was the best driver you had today"

- "Have a great day" (not "good", "great")

- "Have a great trip. Sounds like you deserve it" (for vacation passengers if you've discussed the trip in the car)


----------

